# Tapioca Pearl



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi All

Any idea where can i find tapioca pearl (large sago)here? It is used in bubble tea. 

thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Go out to International City and check out one of the Chinese shops - Wen Zhou Supermarket 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I found it in one of the larger supermarkets, but for the life of me can't remember. Either Lulu, Geant, C4 or Spinneys. It was on a bottom shelf.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

i went to lulu last week and geant yesterday but they didnt have it. i just called spineys as well but they dont hv it either. i am going to international city later on today to try my luck


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok..I went to International City yesterday and neither Wen Zhou Supermarket nor Phoenix had tapiocal pearl. They didnt even know what it was!!!! Well I thought chinese will be familiar with bubble tea even though its originated from Taiwan. 

I then went to Dragon Mart and there was a stall called Fruitelicious and they do sell bubble tea. But it was the worst one i have tasted in my life!! i couldn't drink it. They had only plain milk tea, taro and lavender milk tea.. I ordered lavender and it was horrible. 

I asked Fruitelicious whether they can sell me the tapioca pearl (trying my luck) but they refered me to their supplier in the Russia Cluster in the International city itself. I went there but they only sell wholesale (4-5 boxes) and said to be I wont be able to get it anywhere in dubai... what the..? if they are wholesalers, you would assume they distribute it to retailers... 

anyway the search is still on... If might need to order it from ebay or get somebody to post me a packet from oz.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This must really be some awesome drink for you to go through so much work to find it.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> This must really be some awesome drink for you to go through so much work to find it.


It is absolutely amazing. My wife and I drink out whenever we can hands put hands on it. 

I'll look for it when I go out to international city today


----------

